# Fenster ohne x zum schliessen anzeigen!



## bernd (15. Nov 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein JFrame ohne das x zum schließen des Programms anzuzeigen?
 ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Nov 2004)

Ruf setUndecorated (true) auf. Dann sind halt alle Dekorationen weg. Wie man nur das X wegmachen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bernd (15. Nov 2004)

Nicht schlecht, ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich wollte aber gut zu wissen! Danke.


----------



## dotlens (15. Nov 2004)

kannst eine klasse schreiben, die von window erbt und sie dir so zurecht machen wie du möchtest...


----------



## Roar (15. Nov 2004)

dann muss er sich seine dekos aber auch selbst zeichnen...


----------



## dotlens (15. Nov 2004)

kann ja ein Teil des Codes von den lieben Sun Menschen kopieren. oder darf man das nicht?


----------



## bernd (15. Nov 2004)

Eigentlich gehts mir darum:
Ich hab ein Haupt JFrame von dem aus man ein neues JFrame aufrufen kann!
Das neue JFrame hat natürlich auch ein x zum schließen.
Wenn der Benutzer nun hingeht und will nur das neue JFrame schließen, dann wird natürlich das ganze Programm beendet.
Das will ich verhindern!


----------



## Roar (15. Nov 2004)

@dotlens: hmm ich weiß nich, aber ich glaub das is bissl sinnlos, das greift ja auch aufs system zurück blupp....
@bernd: ääähm! overkill? setDefaultCloseAction(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

Dann überschreibe die windowClosing()-Methode und schreibe da rein:

```
setVisible(false);
```

Man könnte das zweite Fenster auch als JDialog implementieren.


----------



## dotlens (15. Nov 2004)

arbeitest du mit JFrame??
und setzt defaultclose operation??


----------



## bernd (15. Nov 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann überschreibe die windowClosing()-Methode und schreibe da rein:
> 
> ```
> setVisible(false);
> ```



Das ist gut, das werde ich wohl nehmen!
Danke. :applaus:


----------



## bygones (15. Nov 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na dann prost


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

Wieso? Biste damit nicht einverstanden?


----------



## Griffin (15. Nov 2004)

Ich wäre auch für die setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE) Methode. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte das doch wunderbar funktionieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2004)

Natürlich, keine Frage.


----------

